

Ask HN: Which Usenet Service Do You Use? - Toph


======
BoratObama
I gladly pay $4.65 a month for my newsdemon account. Maxes out my pedestrian
20 mbps dsl line and can't remember the last time the servers went down.

------
electrichead
Someone forgot the first rule ...

~~~
Toph
Sorry, did I miss something. What is the first rule?

~~~
electrichead
First rule of Usenet is that you don't talk about Usenet :) It is better to
keep a low profile. However, I do think that giganews is quite good.

------
jamescun
None. I live in 2012.

~~~
antidoh
And born in 2000?

------
cultureulterior
giganews

